# COMING/LEAVING home DIY



## devils_smile (Jul 15, 2011)

Since my fog lights work as DRLs (i can turn them on at night from the fog switch), i decided to put a pair of white led lights in the front bumper so they could work as COMING/LEAVING HOME feature.

*COMING/LEAVING home featur*e: basically when u unlock the doors of your car, lights on the outside of the car come on so u can find your way to the car/ from the car easily. the lights will either switch off after some time or when u lock all the doors with the key.

so i came up with the idea of wiring my leds to the cabin dome lights (since they work exactly as the coming/leaving home feature. the problem is i need help with the wiring. where can i find the wires of the dome lights so i may connect the lets to them......


----------



## devils_smile (Jul 15, 2011)

i really need help with this


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

does this help?
2005 nissan x-trail wiring


----------

